# Halibut On The Grill



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I am pretty pleased with the way last nights dinner turned out. Halibut fillets and stir fried rice noodles. Mince about 3 cloves of garlic and mix with about 1/3 cup of olive oil. I use a glass dish and like to smear the mixture on the skin side of the fish and then place the fish skin side on the mixture and cover with plastic wrap and place in the fridge for about 20-30 minutes. While the fish rests turn you grill on low and let it heat up. Remove the fish and wipe off by hand. You want to leave the oil and remove the bits of garlic. Liberally apply kosher salt and fresh ground pepper to the fish. Start the fish skin side down and let cook for about 4-6 minutes, depending on your grill. Flip the fish and repeat. I use a digital instant read thermometer and aim for 130-135F. If the skin wants to come off while it is still grilling that's fine, let it. If it doesn't come off that's fine also. I flip the fish back over and shut the grill off. While that rests, I plate up the noodles and then retrieve my fish. I cheat on the noodles and use a boxed pad Thai mix:

A Taste of Thai





The red dots are Sriracha hot sauce.

Since my wife wanted diet soda and not wine, I opted to enjoy my meal with a bottle of Hornsby's amber draft.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I have never tried Halibut.

Does it have a real fishy taste?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> I have never tried Halibut.
> 
> Does it have a real fishy taste?


It can if it gets cut to near the backbone but generally no it does not. A little trimming of the darker areas when this happens usually fixes it. It's a light flaky white fish that is known for being mild. As a matter of fact, most of the fillets I have enjoyed have had the least fishy taste of just about any fish I've had.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Lookin' tasty Shane, I love Halibut.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love Halibut! Grilled is the best way to do it IMO. nom nom :hungry:


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> I love Halibut! Grilled is the best way to do it IMO. nom nom :hungry:


Guess where it was caught?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

cheese said:


> Guess where it was caught?


PNW :mrgreen:,don't think I've had otherwise.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I've not had Halibut either, but if anything like flounder, its got to be good, looks delicious !


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

You may have inspired my Friday meal. Fish on the grill!


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks delicious.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> PNW :mrgreen:,don't think I've had otherwise.


Nanaimo to be exact. :fish2::fish2::fish2:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

cheese said:


> Nanaimo to be exact. :fish2::fish2::fish2:


Very nice, did you get a chance to go to Victoria?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Very nice, did you get a chance to go to Victoria?


No, unfortunately is was a very short trip. I hoped to go back but my boss sold his condos. Luckily he bought a few condos in Mazatlan which he has let me use though. I have only gone there in the off season for fishing though and all I have caught was a blue shark. I really would've liked to get some dorado to put on the grill.


----------

